# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Bettas >  Bettas, Siamese Fighters!!!!

## Nemo

Siamese Fighting Fish


Scientific Name: Betta Splendens
Adult Size: 3 inches (7 cm)
Social: Males cannot be kept together, they will kill each other  :lol: 
Lifespan: 2-3 years
Minimum Tank Size: 3 gallon( please dont keep them in a small container or vase)
Breeding: Egglayer - bubblenest
Care: Easy to Intermediate
pH: 6.8 - 7.4
Hardenss: up to 20 dGH
Temperature: (21-30 C)

these colorful fishes add vivid color to any aquarium (tropicle or cold) although they prefer tropicle. they can do in coldwater but not too cold.  
please never keep 2 males in the same tank as they Fight and KILL!!  :lol:

----------


## betti-davis

I had 2 male Siamese Fighters a few years ago. I kept them in the same tank & they NEVER fought  :Big Grin: 
I didn't keep female Fighters though....wonder if that has something to do with it?

----------


## Nemo

ok i get ur point  :lol:  they must be G*Y   :pmsl:

----------


## betti-davis

They were very happy most of the time!  :Wink:

----------


## Nemo

> They were very happy most of the time!


That explains it then????? lmao

----------


## betti-davis

Being straight is no Betta! Rofl!

----------


## Nemo

> Being straight is no Betta! Rofl!


betta for female betta but certainly not betta for male betta  :Wink:  its wrong  :lol:

----------

